# Pink hair is just as cool at 21 as it was at 15



## Silvana (Sep 25, 2006)

I am reverting, I havent had pink/purpley hair since sophmore year.

previous color combo






Mid-process





Freshly rinsed





TA DA!!!





the triple tonal-ness





obligitory scene photo


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 26, 2006)

ive had literally every color hair known to man hahah
pink was my absolute favorite but i did my whole head even though at first i was just going to do a streak but then i was like nah ill do the whole thing... i have a pic of it in my sig and then my icon is me with black and purple hair and on my spek profile i have a pic of me with green and black hair.

Just remember to re apply the hair color atleast once a week beacuse damn bright colors fade away like no other. haha


----------



## Silvana (Sep 26, 2006)

yeah I know.  I used to do a red or pink under layer in highschool.  it was half my head and my hair was nearly to my butt.  It took sooooo much dye hehe.

thanks!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Sep 27, 2006)

love it!
lmao at the scene photo


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Sep 27, 2006)

i like that you left a little blond. looks cute!


----------



## BlurredMascara (Sep 27, 2006)

I like it! It looks really nice. I want to add some pink streaks to my hair.


----------



## rozz (Sep 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaizyDeath* 
_Just remember to re apply the hair color at least once a week beacuse damn bright colors fade away like no other. haha_

 
I just reverted to my teen years with a head full of pink (I foiled, then dyed... it looks amazing). The best solution I've found for keeping the color in is to rinse with an even mix of white wine vinegar and water after washing out the dye but before shampooing and conditioning. I've had my pink for about three weeks now with no bad fading.

Oh, and you can't smell the vinegar after you finish washing your hair.


----------



## DaizyDeath (Sep 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rozz* 
_I just reverted to my teen years with a head full of pink (I foiled, then dyed... it looks amazing). The best solution I've found for keeping the color in is to rinse with an even mix of white wine vinegar and water after washing out the dye but before shampooing and conditioning. I've had my pink for about three weeks now with no bad fading.

Oh, and you can't smell the vinegar after you finish washing your hair._

 

yeah people have been doing that for a while but eventually you will still have to re apply it plus for most people the vinagar isnt a good enough cleaner so they have to use shampoo atleast once a week.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Sep 29, 2006)

when my hair was blue..haha o man high school was a riot.. haha I shampooed everyday. I had to,. I still have to. I found that using cold water helps alot to keep color in. but its true bright colors are only temporary colors so they will fade fast. Oh it also helps to add a little dye to your conditioner. thats what I did kinda keeps things lookin better. longer.


----------



## Bernadette (Oct 25, 2006)

I agree, hah


----------



## thestarsfall (Oct 27, 2006)

I dont think its possible for me to go more than  couple months without completely changing my hair colour.  (My boyfriends mum phoned him and asked what colour my hair was once...haha)

Right Now its blue...but the roots have faded a lot more than the tips (cuz the damaged tips soak up the colour) and so its kinda like peacock coloured (bluegreen fading to darker brighter blue).  I cant get rid of it though (I bleached over some coloured parts and nothing happened haha).  In December it will go back to brown cuz I dont want my conservative grandpa to see me at christmas with blue hair...

and then in feb I will go pink !

I think the pink hair suits you a lot better than just the plain blonde streak 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 awesomness!


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Nov 10, 2006)

what hair dye did you use? i really like the color. i have pink hair too


----------



## sharyn (Nov 10, 2006)

Gorgeous! I always love a bit of color...especially when it's pink!

I used to have nearly white hair with purple streaks.. Now it's just platinum blonde. 

Did you do that all by your self? Wow I cant even blow dry my own hair proplerly... let alone dye it!


----------



## candy (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:

  what hair dye did you use? i really like the color.  
 
 can it be done at home??


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spam_musubi_* 

 
_what hair dye did you use? i really like the color. i have pink hair too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If you can get your hadns on some Paul Mitchell dye it's awesome. They have great colors too! I had pink hair a few months back and it stayed totally bright in-between dyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Same went for the purple


----------

